# Megadeth on Headbangers Ball



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, they are on the Ball this Saturday night. I hope they play all of their videos. I'm sure they won't, but it would be great to see some of their older videos. I wonder what Dave will say, I'm sure he'll make the show somewhat enjoyable and interesting. Jamey will be kissing his ass big time and Dave will probably get some good put downs in.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I wish I had MTV 2.


----------

